# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (أخبار واأعمدة) اليوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر (أخبار واأعمدة) اليوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يسترد الصدارة بثنائية في مرمى الإكسبريس


استرد المريخ صدارته لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بفوزه على اهلي عطبرة بهدفين نظيفين على ملعبه مساء اليوم ضمن مباريات الجولة 23 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ورفع الفريق الأحمر رصيده الى 54 نقطة في الصدارة وبفارق نقطتين عن الهلال الثاني صاحب الـ51 نقطة وبقي اهلي عطبرة بنقاطه الـ35 في المركز الخامس.. وكان الاحمر انهى الشوط الأول بهدف احرزه نادر خليفة مدافع الاكسبريس في مرماه واضاف المريخ هدفاً ثانياً في الحصة الثانية عن طريق رمضان عجب.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*في لقاء الفرصة الواحدة من تأهيلي الممتاز ..السوكرتا الجريح يواجه تحدي ذئاب كوستي


لا بديل لفريق حي العرب بورتسودان عندما يستضيف مساءا الرابطة كوستي (3) نقاط سوي تحقيق الفوز للاستمرار في المنافسة وإحياء آماله في الصعود والعودة للممتاز في واحد من اهم لقاءات اصحاب الارض في المنافسة.
وكان حي العرب خسر مباراتة الاولي في المنافسة امام نده الهلال بهدف رغم ان الفريق قدم عرضا قويا وكان الطرف الافضل طيلة فترات اللقاء، وسيعود لمباراة الرابطة كوستي بوجه مختلف خاصة وانه يلعب امام جمهوره بعد ان عالج مدربه المصري احمد ساري اخطاء مباراة الهلال، واستعاد حي العرب توازنه بعد فوزه علي المريخ في الدوري المحلي بالاضافة للروح المعنوية للاعبين وثقة الجهاز الفني، ويخطط لهزيمة الرابطة العنيد، وسيخلد حي العرب للراحة في الاسبوع القادم علي ان يعود ويواجه الهلال بالفاشر في الاسبوع الرابع.
كما يسعي الرابطة كوستي متصدر المنافسة الي جانب هلال الساحل للفوز والمحافظة علي مركزه للاقتراب من العودة للممتاز، وكان الفريق حسم مباراتة الاولي امام هلال الفاشر لمصلحتة بهدف دون رد وجاء في الدقائق الاخيرة من عمر المباراة، وكان الرابطة لعب مباراة دورية امام الشعلة وكسبها بخمسة اهداف نظيفة، وأدي الفريق عدد من التدريبات الساخنة قبل التوجه لبورتسودان تحت اشراف محمد الطيب مدرب الفريق، وسيقود الفريق عدد من نجومه المعروفين بقيادة بركة عباس، وسيواجه هلال الساحل في الاسبوع الثالث من المنافسة.
هلال الفاشر في الراحة وسيواجه مريخ كوستي في الجولة القادمة
سيخلد هلال الفاشر في الراحة هذا الاسبوع وخسر مباراتة الماضية امام الرابطة بكوستي وسيستضيف مريخ كوستي في الاسبوع الثالث.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*في المرحلة الأخيرة من تأهيلي الممتاز .. مريخ كوستي في مواجهة البحارة



تستأنف يوم الخميس (31 اكتوبر) المرحلة الاخيرة من تأهيلي الممتاز بمباراتان ساخنتان ضمن جولات الاسبوع الثاني بملاعب مدن كوستي وبورتسودان، حيث يستضيف مريخ كوستي في ظهوره الاول هلال الساحل صاحب الثلاث نقاط وقد أكمل ابناء المدرب عمر ملكية كافة الاستعدادات الفنية للمباراة الصعبة التي تجئ امام احد الفرق الهابطة من الدوري الممتاز، حيث اقام المريخ معسكرا مقفولا استمر طويلا بعد ان خلد للراحة في الاسبوع الاول وقبل ذلك كان المريخ تأهل عبر المباراة الفاصلة كأفضل الثوالث بعد تخطيه لجزيرة الفيل ودمدني القوي بعد ان هزمه بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف بإستاد الخرطوم حيث كان المريخ خاسرا طيلة الشوط الاول لينتفض في الثاني ويحرز ثلاثة اهداف علي التوالي حيث إلتقي الفريقان في المرحلة الثانية بكوستي وكسب اللقاء جزيرة الفيل 4/0، ويؤكد تصاعد مستوي المريخ في المنافسة، وسيدفع الجهاز الفني بتشكيلة المباراة الفاصلة التي حققت الفوز الباهر، وسيتوجه الي الفاشر في الجولة القادمة لمواجهة الهلال.
اما هلال الساحل حقق فوزا مهما في الاسبوع الاول علي حي العرب بهدف جاء في الدقيقة (25) من الشوط الاول ليجتاز اهم عقبة في طريق عودتة للممتاز، وتواصلت افراح الفريق عقب تتويجه بلقب دوري الدرجة الاولي ببورتسودان قبل اسبوعين من ختام المنافسة، كما سيستعيد ابرز لاعبيه بقيادة مهاجمه المرعب محمد مقدم بعد ان غابوا عن الجولة الاولي، ووصلت البعثة مبكرا لمدينة كوستي وادي الهلال مرانين بملعب المباراة واكمل الجاهزية للمباراة بقيادة مدربه المصري محمود عزالدين وعينه علي تحقيق الفوز ونقاط المباراة، وسيستضيف الهلال فريق الرابطة كوستي في الاسبوع الثالث من المنافسة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اهلي شندي يهزم الرومان بهدف ويعزز موقعه في المركز الثالث


عزز اهلي شندي موقعه في المركز الثالث في روليت مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وحقق فوزاً مهماً على مضيفه اتحاد مدني بهدف نظيف احرزه المحترف موسى الامين في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين عصر اليوم ضمن مواجهات الجولة 23 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرفع الأهلي رصيده من النقاط الى 45 نقطة منفرداً بالمركز الثالث وبفارق سبع نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه الخرطوم الوطني فيما بقي اتحاد مدني في نقاطه الـ22 ودخل قائمة الفرق المهددة بالهبوط من الدرجة الممتازة.. وكان حكم المباراة طرد ياسر حداثة مدرب الاتحاد عقب احتجاجاته المتواصلة على التحكيم أثناء المباراة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المعز يصرخ في الثنائي بسبب سيدي بيه


لفتت لقطة المعز محجوب حارس مرمى الهلال في لقاء الأهلي مدني أمس الأول الإنتباه بعد إحراز المالي سيدي بيه صانع ألعاب الهلال الهدف السادس لفريقه في شباك سيد الأتيام والأول له رسميا مع الفرقة الزرقاء وبعد تسجيل الأخير للهدف وتوجهه للمدرجات الشعبية لتحية الجماهير طالب المعز ثتائي الدفاع مالك ومساوي بالإلتحاق بكل أفراد الفريق الذين تجمعوا حول اللاعب لتهنئته على إحراز الهدف الاول له مع الفريق وعدم إنتظاره في نصف الملعب لرفع روحه المعنوية وصفقت جماهير الهلال للحارس على لفتته
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*التماسيح تعود وتستعد للمريخ


سرح الجهاز الفني للنيل الحصاحيصا لاعبيه “48″ ساعة بعد خوض لقاء مريخ الفاشر أمس الأول في الجولة الثالثة والعشرون لمسابقة الدوري وهو اللقاء الذي إنتهى بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين ويعاود الفريق التحضيرات بالجمعة حيث أعلن الجهاز الفني حالة الطوارئ للقاء المريخ في الجولة المقبلة على ملعبه ووسط أنصاره ويسعى التماسيح إلى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في لقاء الفرقة الحمراء وسط انصاره
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الخرطوم الوطني يعود للتدريبات بالجمعة


منح الجهاز الفني للخرطوم الوطني لاعبيه راحة على أن يعاود الفريق التحضيرات بالجمعة تاهبا لمواجهة الهلال الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة “24″ لمسابقة الدوري وكان الفريق تعادل أمس الأول مع هلال كادوقلي سلبيا وبقى رابعا في جدول الترتيب قبل لقاء الأهلي عطبرة والمريخ الليلة على ملعب الأخير وقال السليمي المدير الفني للفريق أن الأولاد سيكتفون بالتحضيرات دون خوض مباراة ودية للقاء الهلال المقبل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب المريخ يبدي سعادته بالفوز ويشيد بمستوى الإكسبريس



أبدى الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ سعادته بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على اهلي عطبرة مساء اليوم ضمن مواجهات الجولة 23 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليعزز الأحمر صدارته للمنافسة وقال كروجر إن المريخ نال ثلاث نقاط من خصم شرس قدم أداءً قوياً في المباراة ونافس الأحمر الندية وأبان كروجر أن الأهلي أثبت أنه استحق الفوز في خمس مباريات متتالية واحتلاله لمركز متقدم في روليت المسابقة واشار كروجر إلى أن مستوى المريخ كان اقل من المباريات السابقه لكنه لم يكن سيئاً واكد المدرب الالماني  مباريات المريخ الثلاث القادمة في المسابقة كلها صعبة وتحتاج لمجهود مضاعف للفوز فيها والتتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز بنهاية المنافسة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الامل يستضيف الاهلي الخرطوم في مدني 

 ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـــ(23) من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز يستضيف الامل عطبرة عصر اليوم بمدينة ود مدني فريق الاهلي الخرطوم في مواجهة يتوقع ان تاتي مثيرة وقوية من الجانبين خاصة من جانب الامل الذي يجلس في المركز الـــ(9) برصيد 22 نقطة يخطط في للظفر بنقاط مواجهة اليوم للهروب مؤقتا من شبح الهبوط فيما امن الاهلي تواجده في الدوري الممتاز ويسعي للفوز من اجل تحسين موقعه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و التقدم في الترتيب للحصول على احد جوائز سوداني المالية التي تقدم للاندية الـــ(6) الاوئل في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 
 و يجدر ذكره بان للاهلي 28 نقطة في المركز الـــ(8) و فوزه اليوم يدفع به للمركز السابع .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر : واجهنا فريق شرسا و منظما وعرفنا كيف نكسبه 

 قال مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر بان فريقه كسب نقاط اصعب مباراة لعبها في الدوري الممتاز حتى الان و قال بانهم لعبو بمستوى اقل من سابق المواجهات ولكنهم لم يكونوا بالاسوأ و قال كروجر انهم وجهوا فريقا منظما و شرسا لكنهم عرفوا كيف يحققون الفوز عليه و استراداد صدارة الدوري الممتاز مؤكدا عدم تهونهم في المواجهات الـــ(3) المتبقية من بطولة الدوري حتى يحققون الفوز ببطولة الدوري وتمنى ان يوفق المريخ في مواجهته المقبلة امام النيل ويحقق الفوز فيها باعتبارها مواجهة صعبة جدا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*البرازيلي اليتون جوزية على رادار المريخ 

 وضع المريخ نجم الفتح السعودي الحالي و النصر السابق اليتون جوزية ضمن خياراته للموسم الجديد وعلمت كفرووتر بان المريخ فتح خطا مع وكيل اللاعب من اجل ضمه لكشوفاته في الموسم المقبل بعد ان تعذر في الموسم السابق ويجدر ذكره ان عقد اللاعب مع الفتح ينتهي بنهاية الموسم الحالي وهو ما يسهل من مهمة المريخ في انتدابه يجدر ذكره ان اليتون قاد الفتح للفوز ببطولة دوري زين السعودي لاول مرة في تاريخه باهدافه الحاسمة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ماو: نحترم الاهلي , خططنا للفوز والامل قادر على تجاوز كبوته

قال مدرب الامل عطبرة الخبير محمد عبد النبي ماو بانهم قد خططوا من اجل الفوز في مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي الخرطوم في مدني مشيرا الي انهم يدركون صعوبة المرحلة و لكنهم قادرون على استعادة نغمة الانتصارات لانهم يعشقون التحدي و قال ماو بان الامل تعرض لكبوة جواد و قادر على تجاوزها و العبور لبر الامان باذن الله
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور النحلة محمد النادر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير يا صفوة
مشكووووووووووووووور على الابداع المتواصل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور النحلة محمد النادر




تسلم الحبيب الغالي الدلميت 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صباح الخير يا صفوة
مشكووووووووووووووور على الابداع المتواصل




صباح الفل والياسمين تسلم يـــ ابوالبنات 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب أهلي عطبرة: راضٍ عن أداء اللاعبين أمام المريخ

قال الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني لأهلي عطبرة إنه راضٍ عن أداء لاعبيه أمام المريخ رغم الخسارة بهدفين نظيفين وقال برهان إن الاكسبريس قدم أداءً جيداً في المباراة وبادل المريخ السيطرة على مجريات اللعب وأهدر عدداً من الفرص وأبان برهان أن الخبرة رجحّت كفة المريخ في الفوز واعتبر أن يستطيع تحقيق الفوز في مبارياته الثلاث المقبلة الحصول على لقب الدوري الممتاز وقال: مع احترامي للنيل الحصاحيصا وأهلي مدني ومريخ الفاشر لكن إذا قدم الأحمر نفس المستوى الذي كان عليه في مباراة الأمس أمام التماسيح وسيد الأتيام والسلاطين فإنه سيحقق الفوز واعتبر برهان أن المريخ يلعب كرة متطورة وحديثة ومستواه جيد في كل مبارياته وتحدث عن خسارة فريقه في لقاء الأمس وأشار إلى أن الهدفين اللذين سجلهما المريخ جاءا من خطأين ونوّه إلى أن الهدف العكسي أثّر على معنويات اللاعبين وأبدى برهان رضاءه عن أداء اللاعبين وقال إن الفريق كان جيداً رغم الخسارة مشيراً إلى أن أهلي عطبرة قادر على الاستفاقة والعودة للانتصارات من جديد.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس أهلي مدني: واثقون من شكوانا ضد الهلال

 أكد بدر الدين عوض رئيس مجلس إدارة أهلي مدني أنهم واثقون من صحة الشكوى التي تقدموا بها ضد الهلال طاعنين في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعبه عبد اللطيف بوي في مباراة الازرق وسيد الأتيام أمس الأول وقال بدر الدين إن فريقه خسر أمام الهلال في الملعب وسينتصر عليه إدارياً وأبان أنهم تقدموا بشكوى طاعنين في قانونية مشاركة عبد اللطيف بوي وقال إن الأهلي درس الشكوى من كافة الجوانب بعد أن تأكد من أنه سيكسبها تقدم بالشكوى وسلمها الاتحاد العام وذكر سكرتير أهلي مدني من جهته أن الأهلي تأكد من الشكوى ودعا الاتحاد العام إلى سرعة البت فيها وأفاد أن مشاركة عبد اللطيف في مشاركة أمس الأول ليست قانونية وذكر أن الهلال سيُعتبر خاسراً صفر/2.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الأمل وأهلي الخرطوم يختتمان الجولة 23 عصر اليوم

يختتم فريقا الأمل عطبرة وأهلي الخرطوم الجولة 23 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم على ملعب مدني وكان الاتحاد العام عاقب الفهود بأداء مبارياتها خارج الأرض في أعقاب أحداث مباراة المريخ الشهيرة ويحتل الأمل المركز التاسع برصيد 22 نقطة وكان فاز في أربع جولات وتعادل في عشر وقبل الخسارة في ثماني وخسر في الجولة الماضية أمام الهلال بهدفين مقابل هدف أما أهلي الخرطوم فيحتل المركز الثامن برصيد 28 نقطة من 22 مباراة وفاز الأهلي في سبع جولات وتعادل في مثلها وخسر ثماني مقابلات.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري: لا أمانع في التجديد للمريخ اذا وجدت عرضاً جيداً


قال المصري عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ إنه لا يمانع في التجديد للمريخ لعام مقبل اذا قدم له مسؤولو النادي عرضاً جديداً وتحديداً جمال الوالي وكان عصام الحضري أكد أكثر من مرة أنه لا يرغب في التجديد للمريخ ويفضل اختتام مسيرته الكروية بمصر وذكر الحضري أنه يركّز حالياً في تدريباته وسيكون حريصاً على قيادة الفريق للفوز بلقبي الدوري والكأس وقال: لكن إذا قدم لي المريخ عرضاً سأجلس مع وكيلي الإنجليزي وأقيّم العرض وأفكر فيه بجدية بعدها أقول رأيي النهائي لجمال الوالي ومضى: لكن قناعتي الشخصية الرحيل عن القلعة الحمراء وهذا الحديث ذكرته من قبل ويجب ألا يفهم البعض حديثي الجديد بأنه لعب وذكر عصام الحضري أنه سعيد بالفترة التي أمضاها في القلعة الحمراء ويعتقد أنه استفاد منها ووجد معاملة متميزة مشيراً إلى أنه صنع علاقات مع كل منسوبي المريخ.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناويين الصحف العالمية
بيل وبنزيمة يولدان من جديد..رونالدو يرد على بلاتر ..والريال يتخطى أشبيلية في مباراة الأهداف العشرة
مانشستر سيتي يتأهل لدور الثمانية لكأس "كابيتال وان" بفوز في الوقت الإضافي على نيوكاسل
رونالدو يرد على بلاتر ب"تحية عسكرية"
يوفنتوس يستعرض عضلاته على كاتانيا برباعية نظيفة
الميلان يحبط جماهيره بتعادل مع لاتسيو ويتراجع للمركز العاشر في الدوري الإيطالي
محمد بن راشد وهيا بنت الحسين يدعمان منتخب الأردن بطائرة خاصة تقله لأوروجواي
بيكهام : لا يمكنني الاختيار بين ميسي وكريستيانو
موناكو بدون فالكاو يخرج من كأس رابطة الأندية الفرنسية
الأردنيون يقدرون مبادرة محمد بن راشد وهيا بنت الحسين بدعم منتخب النشامى
متذيل الليجا ألميريا يلحق بفالنسيا ثالث هزيمة له على التوالي
مارادونا يصف زوج ابنته السابق أجويرو ب"الجبان"
ماركاريان يرحل عن تدريب منتخب بيرو
الفيفا يؤكد إقامة مباراة مصر وغانا في القاهرة
"شجرة الكريسماس" كتاب أنشيلوتي " الكروي" الجديد بمقدمة لبيكهام
بيكهام ردًا على انتقادات فيرجسون : سأدعوه لتدريب فريقي الجديد في أمريكا
200 مليون مشاهد سيتابعون سباق جائزة الإتحاد الكبرى للسيارات بأبوظبي
بلاتر يدعو السعودية للمشاركة في حفل جوائز الفيفا
ديل بوترو يتأهل لدور الستة عشر ببطولة باريس بيرسي للتنس
نابولي يؤمن وصافة الدوري الإيطالي بفوز ثمين على أرض فيورنتينا
نواف بن فيصل يكرم رؤساء الاتحادات الرياضية السابقين ويشيد بإنجازاتهم
بلد الوليد ينتفض ويضيع فرصة الفوز على ريال سوسييداد
قائمة منتخب البحرين لمواجهة ماليزيا واليمن في التصفيات الآسيوية.. تثير التساؤلات !
نادال يعبر إلى دور الستة عشر ببطولة باريس بيرسي
رئيس نابولي يسب قائد فريقه باولو كانافارو ويتهمه بالتسبب في إصابة هيجواين
ديل بوسكي مدرب منتخب اسبانيا سعيد بقرار المهاجم كوستا ويرحب به في كتيبة الماتادور
الدوري البرازيلي يسير على خطى الليجا .. وكورينثيانز وفلامينجو يكرران هيمنة برشلونة والريال
كييفو يتمسك بمدربه سانينو بالرغم من تذيله ترتيب الكالشيو
الحارس "ليالي" : أسعى لخلافة بوفون في حماية عرين اليوفنتوس
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مريخ كوستي يستضيف هلال الساحل و الذئاب في ضيافة السوكرتا 

مواجهتان من نار في تأهيلي الممتاز 
 ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية من تأهيلي الممتاز يستضيف باستاد كوستي عصر اليوم المريخ فريق الهلال بورتسودان في مواجهة يتوقع ان تكون مثيرة و قوية من الجانبين خاصة من اصحاب الارض الذين يخططون للظفر بنقاط المباراة للحفاظ على حظوظهم في الترقي للدوري الممتاز , للهلال ثلاث نقاط بوزه على العرب في الجولة الاولي فيما كان المريخ في الراحة , وفي بورتسودان يحل الرابطة المنتشي ضيفا على حي العرب الجريح حيث خسر اصحاب الارض من هلال الساحل بينما كسب الرابطة هلال الفاشر الذي يخلد للراحة في الاسبوع الثاني .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر يطالب بضم محمد كوكو لكشوفات المريخ 

 ابدى مدرب المريخ كروجر اعجابه باللاعب محمد كوكو مهاجم الاهلي عطبرة الذي شكل صداعا لفريق المريخ في مواجهة الامس و كان قريبا جدا من احراز هدف التعادل في اكثر من مناسبة في شوط اللعب الاول وعقب نهاية المباراة هنأ كروجر كوكو علي مستواه المميز الذي برز به و تمناه بصفوف المريخ و علمت الصحيفة بان المدرب قد رصد اللاعب ووضعه على لائحة انتدابات الاحمر في التسجيلات الشتوية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الامل يستضيف الاهلي الخرطوم في مدني 

 ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـــ(23) من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز يستضيف الامل عطبرة عصر اليوم بمدينة ود مدني فريق الاهلي الخرطوم في مواجهة يتوقع ان تاتي مثيرة وقوية من الجانبين خاصة من جانب الامل الذي يجلس في المركز الـــ(9) برصيد 22 نقطة يخطط في للظفر بنقاط مواجهة اليوم للهروب مؤقتا من شبح الهبوط فيما امن الاهلي تواجده في الدوري الممتاز ويسعي للفوز من اجل تحسين موقعه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و التقدم في الترتيب للحصول على احد جوائز سوداني المالية التي تقدم للاندية الـــ(6) الاوئل في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 
 و يجدر ذكره بان للاهلي 28 نقطة في المركز الـــ(8) و فوزه اليوم يدفع به للمركز السابع .
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين الاخوين ابوالبنات ومحمد النادر
جهد رائع ومميز
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

مشكورين الاخوين ابوالبنات ومحمد النادر
جهد رائع ومميز




تسلم الحبيب الغالي ودالبقعه على الاشاده 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*

حائط صد

 إستفزاز متواصل

 *استمحيكم عذراً احبتى الكرام فى عدم الخوض والحديث عن مباراة المريخ والاهلى عطبرة والتى جرت احداثها بالامس.مع كامل تمنياتى للزعيم بمواصلة رحلة الدفاع عن صدارته حتى نهاية المطاف

 *ساضع كل اوراق وتحليلات المباراة جانباً واتحدث عن (إستفزاز) كاتب رياضى ادمن التغريد خارج السرب واصبح كل همه تتبع العثرات ومحاولات النيل من جميع منتسبى نادى المريخ العظيم

 *اصبح قلم الكاتب(الباحث عن الشهره)محمد كامل سعيد موجهاً بالكامل للإنتقاد والتقليل من شأن لاعبى ومدربى وإدارى المريخ بصورة مستفزه لاتتناسب مع شخص مصنف بانتمائة لاهل القبيله الحمراء

 *لم يحترم هذا الرجل ابسط قواعد المهنيه والزماله وهو يصف الحوار الذى اجرته صحيفة (الهدف) مع سيدا (بالمطبوخ).كل هذا جاء بعد التفاعل الكبير لكل القاعده الرياضيه مع حديث هيثم مصطفى كرار من خلال الحوار

 *الكراهيه البغيضه التى يضمرها محمد كامل سعيد لهيثم مصطفى كرار اجبرته على إخراج كل مافى جوفه من (سموم) والتى لايمكن ان تصدر من شخص يحترم القلم الذى يحمله

 * من واقع حديث محمد كامل كان يُريد من صحيفة الهدف توجيه (اسئله تعسفيه) لسيدا حتى ينال الحوار رضاء سيادته.وتناسى ان المهنيه العاليه للصحيفه و(المفقوده لديه) تُجبر من ادار الحوار على إحترام لاعب لايزال يرتدى شعار نادى المريخ ويُدافع عنه بكل قوه

 *ووضح بما لايدع مجالاً للشك ان هذا الرجل اصبح كل همه إرضاء المعسكر الازرق من خلال هذه الكتابات الغريبه التى فضحت نواياه تجاه الكيان الاحمر

 *إذا كان محمد كامل سعيد يسعى للتقرب من اهل القبيله الزرقاء فليعمل على هذا الامر ولكن بعيداً عن نادى المريخ ومنتسبيه.لان للمريخ رجالاً يمتلكون القدره على وضع كل شخص يتطاول على الكيان فى مقامه الحقيقى

 *وهيثم مصطفى كرار لايحتاج لإشاده او تلميع من احد.ويكفى انه اصبح انشوده عذبه على شفاه جماهير المريخ التى لاتعرف (التملق) ولا محاولة إرضاء اطراف اخرى

 *يجب ان يعلم محمد كامل سعيد ان هذا السقوط الذى ظل يمارسه منذ فترة سيخصم الكثير من رصيده(إن وجد)لان من يستهدف نجوم المريخ فى هذا التوقيت الحساس من الدورى لايستحق الإحترام من احد

 *تسائل الرجل عن الكيفية التى ترك بها هيثم الهلال وتطلعاته واحلامه مع المريخ ومتى سيعتزل هيثم كرة القدم. وبنفس هذا المنطق يمكننا ان نتوجه لمحمد كامل سعيد بعدة اسئله

 *اولها لماذا يترصد محمد كامل سعيد نادى المريخ وهو من المحسوبين عليه؟وإلى ماذا يرمى محمد كامل من وراء هذه التصرفات الصبيانيه؟ومتى سيعتزل التمثيل ولعب دور الرجل (الحقانى)وهو البعيد كل البعد عنها؟

 *وحديث الرجل عن إبتعاد الحوار عن الاسئله الحيويه وغيرها من العبارات المموجه تفضح نواياه المبيته والواضحه تجاه سيدا. هل يعتقد محمد كامل سعيد ان توجيه الإسئله المحرجه والسخيفه لاى شخص تُساهم فى خروج الحوار فى ثوب قشيب؟هل هكذا يكون الإعلام المسئول؟

 * شخصياً احمد الله كثيراً على إكتفاء امثال محمد كامل سعيد بكتابة الاعمده فقط رغم مايسببونه من (غثيان للقارئ)ولو انهم تمددوا نحو السلطات التحريره لحدثت الكارثه والطامه الكبرى للإعلام الرياضى

 *وأجد كامل العذر للصحافه الحمراء فى عدم الإستعانه بهذا القلم من جديد بعد عدة تجارب (فاشله)اثبتت ان هذا الرجل لايرى فى المريخ شيئاً جميلاً

 *ويتضح هذا الامر تماماً فى إستناكره لعبارة سيدا بانه(مرتاااح فى المريخ).وحديثه بان هذه العبارة تؤكد ان إعلامنا الرياضى لايزال (يحبو)فى عالم العمل الصحفى الإحترافى على حد تعبيره

 *ويبدو ان (الركض)تجاه العمل الصحفى الإحترافى فى عُرف محمد كامل سعيد يعنى الإفتراء على خلق الله والنيل منهم متى ماسنحت الفرصه وهو عين مايفعله هو.

 *واجمل مافى هذا الامر ان هيثم مصطفى كرار لايشغل باله بمثل هذه  الامور وكل همه يتركز حول خدمة المريخ.ويتعامل مع الترصد والإستهداف وفق ماجاء فى مُحكم التنزيل(وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا)صدق الله العظيم

 اخر الكلام

 الغرض مرض
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*جزاك الله خير أخي محمد النادر .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد النادر .




تسلم الحبيب علي ابراهيم للمرور
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم  محمد و مشكور على المجهود الوافر
                        	*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*شكرا الرائع محمد النادر على الوجبه الصباحيه الدسمه
*

----------


## العكادي

*مشكوور علي صباحيه الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013 .. 
صحيفة الصدى


بالمتابعة الدقيقة والنيران الصديقة .. صدارة الزعيم
اجمل حقيقة
الحضري ﻻ يمانع التجديد للمريخ .. أهلي مدني يشكو
الهﻼل ..ورئيس سيد اﻻتيام يؤكد : خسرنا أمام اﻷزرق
في الملعب وسنستعيد النقاط إداريا
المريخ يتجاوز اﻻكسبريس بثنائية
الجنرال يرفض الراحة ويعيد الﻼعبين إلى التدريبات اليوم
اﻷلماني يحذر الﻼعبين من الثﻼثي
مدرب اﻻحمر يشيد بمنافس المريخ
الحضري :إذا قدم المريخ لي عرضا سادرسه
رمضان عجب يحصل على النجومية
السد العالي يصل السبت
.. ويشارك في تجربة ودية مع اتحاد الشرطة





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013 .. 
صحيفة الزعيم

× ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ
ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ
× ﺗﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺯﺣﻒ
ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﻭﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ
ﻭﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ
× ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺳﻼﻣﺔ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ
ﻳﺨﻀﻊ ﻟﻠﻔﺤﻮﺻﺎﺕ
× ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ : ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻭﺑﺪﺃﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ
× ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ : ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻟﻢ
ﻳﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﺃﺩﻭﺍ ﺑﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ
ﻭﻧﻔﺬﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ
× ﻗﻠﻖ : ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻜﺴﻲ ﺃﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ
ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ
× ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013 .. 
صحيفة الهدف

× ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺟﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻫﺰﻡ ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ
ﻭﺇﺗﺮﺑﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ
× ﻧﻘﻞ ﺃﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ
ﻭﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻳﺤﺮﺝ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﺑﻌﺮﺽ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ
× ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ : ﺣﻘﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ
ﺍﻷﺻﻌﺐ
× ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺷﻔﺎﺋﻪ
× ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺗﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﺪﺭﻉ ﻭﻋﺠﺐ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ
× ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ : ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺘﻲ ﻃﻔﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﻟﻦ
ﺗﺤﺮﻣﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻲ
× ﺭﺍﺟﻲ : ﻭﺍﺟﻬﻨﺎ ﺧﺼﻤﺎ ﺷﺮﺳﺎ ﺑﺎﺩﻟﻨﺎ
ﺍﻟﻨﺪﻳﺔ
× ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﻓﻮﺯﻧﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﺟﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﻀﻊ ﻗﺪﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺼﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• المجلس الازرق يسلم دائرة الكرة حافز السداسية
• الهلال يطوي ملف سيد الاتيام ويتفرغ لمعركه الكوماندوز
• البرير يشيد باداء الفرقة الزرقاء وبنتيجة الجريرة الكبيره ويوجه بعلاج علي النور برويال كير
• المريخ يتمسك بالوضع الصداري وبثنائبة رمضان عجب يعطل الاكسبريس العطبراري
• الغزال ادي بمزاج عالي واحرز هدفا (بالطرشه)
• سيدي بيه ابهر ةالحارس فشل في ابعاد الهدف الاسطوري
• الجهاز الفني عالج السلبيات وحقق الفوز التاسع..واللياقه البدنيه كانت سلاح الفتاك في هزيمة الاهلي

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013 .. 
صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• جدد تصريحاته وطمان انصاره
الارباب : عائد لقياده الهلال ..عائد لقيادة الهلال
• الوزير بدوي : اهل الهلال هم من سيحددون ملامح المرحلة القادمه
• الهلال للتدريبات مساء اليوم ويقلل من شكوي اهلي مدني
• كاريكا يدخل حلبة الصراع الاداري بتصريح ناري!!!!
• سيف مساوي وكاريكا يقتربان من التجديد للهلال
• كوارتي شكوي اهلي مدني لا اساس لها لان بوي لم ينال بطاقه حمراء مباشرة
• المعلم : المياريات المتبقيه مصيريه ..الغزال تالق بلا حدود 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• سيد الاتيام يتقدم بشكوي فالصوا !!!!
• الاهلي يشكوي بوي..مصدر قانوني يسخر ..الديبه يهاجم الخطوة ويصف الشكوي ب(الفشنك)
• يعود اليوم الي التمارين الهلال يتاهب للاولاد
• البرير يتكفل بعلاج علي النور في رويال كير..
• المريخ يتحاوز الاكسبريس ..النمور تكسب الرومان 
• نزار النجم الخفي ..مساوي يسترد عرشه ..المعز ضيف شرف.. الغرال لعب بمزاااااج 
• المدينه يشغل المباراة..سيدي ببه فنان وبامبا خطير
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 31 اكتوبر 2013 .. 
صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد : 

• مهزلة تحكيميه جديدة ابو شنب يتحامل علي الاكسبريس ويحتسب هدف للمريخ من تسلل 
• الاسياد يعودون للتدريبات اليوم ..الجنرال يفتح ملف الخرطوم 
• رباعي الهلال يزور رئيس الهلال بمكتبه والبرير يؤكد : لاعبونا الافضل اخلاقا والاكثر مهارة
• خليفة : روح الاسرة الواحدة سر الانتصارات
• كوارتي : بوي خرح مستبدلا لامطرودا حتي يتم ايقافه بعد لقاء الارسنال والشكوي للموازنه لاغير
• ابوشامه : مدني لم تتعامل معنا باحترام وردنا كان في الميدان 
• شكوي سيد الاتيام في بوي اهدار للمال
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					



حائط صد

 إستفزاز متواصل

 *استمحيكم عذراً احبتى الكرام فى عدم الخوض والحديث عن مباراة المريخ والاهلى عطبرة والتى جرت احداثها بالامس.مع كامل تمنياتى للزعيم بمواصلة رحلة الدفاع عن صدارته حتى نهاية المطاف

 *ساضع كل اوراق وتحليلات المباراة جانباً واتحدث عن (إستفزاز) كاتب رياضى ادمن التغريد خارج السرب واصبح كل همه تتبع العثرات ومحاولات النيل من جميع منتسبى نادى المريخ العظيم

 *اصبح قلم الكاتب(الباحث عن الشهره)محمد كامل سعيد موجهاً بالكامل للإنتقاد والتقليل من شأن لاعبى ومدربى وإدارى المريخ بصورة مستفزه لاتتناسب مع شخص مصنف بانتمائة لاهل القبيله الحمراء

 *لم يحترم هذا الرجل ابسط قواعد المهنيه والزماله وهو يصف الحوار الذى اجرته صحيفة (الهدف) مع سيدا (بالمطبوخ).كل هذا جاء بعد التفاعل الكبير لكل القاعده الرياضيه مع حديث هيثم مصطفى كرار من خلال الحوار

 *الكراهيه البغيضه التى يضمرها محمد كامل سعيد لهيثم مصطفى كرار اجبرته على إخراج كل مافى جوفه من (سموم) والتى لايمكن ان تصدر من شخص يحترم القلم الذى يحمله

 * من واقع حديث محمد كامل كان يُريد من صحيفة الهدف توجيه (اسئله تعسفيه) لسيدا حتى ينال الحوار رضاء سيادته.وتناسى ان المهنيه العاليه للصحيفه و(المفقوده لديه) تُجبر من ادار الحوار على إحترام لاعب لايزال يرتدى شعار نادى المريخ ويُدافع عنه بكل قوه

 *ووضح بما لايدع مجالاً للشك ان هذا الرجل اصبح كل همه إرضاء المعسكر الازرق من خلال هذه الكتابات الغريبه التى فضحت نواياه تجاه الكيان الاحمر

 *إذا كان محمد كامل سعيد يسعى للتقرب من اهل القبيله الزرقاء فليعمل على هذا الامر ولكن بعيداً عن نادى المريخ ومنتسبيه.لان للمريخ رجالاً يمتلكون القدره على وضع كل شخص يتطاول على الكيان فى مقامه الحقيقى

 *وهيثم مصطفى كرار لايحتاج لإشاده او تلميع من احد.ويكفى انه اصبح انشوده عذبه على شفاه جماهير المريخ التى لاتعرف (التملق) ولا محاولة إرضاء اطراف اخرى

 *يجب ان يعلم محمد كامل سعيد ان هذا السقوط الذى ظل يمارسه منذ فترة سيخصم الكثير من رصيده(إن وجد)لان من يستهدف نجوم المريخ فى هذا التوقيت الحساس من الدورى لايستحق الإحترام من احد

 *تسائل الرجل عن الكيفية التى ترك بها هيثم الهلال وتطلعاته واحلامه مع المريخ ومتى سيعتزل هيثم كرة القدم. وبنفس هذا المنطق يمكننا ان نتوجه لمحمد كامل سعيد بعدة اسئله

 *اولها لماذا يترصد محمد كامل سعيد نادى المريخ وهو من المحسوبين عليه؟وإلى ماذا يرمى محمد كامل من وراء هذه التصرفات الصبيانيه؟ومتى سيعتزل التمثيل ولعب دور الرجل (الحقانى)وهو البعيد كل البعد عنها؟

 *وحديث الرجل عن إبتعاد الحوار عن الاسئله الحيويه وغيرها من العبارات المموجه تفضح نواياه المبيته والواضحه تجاه سيدا. هل يعتقد محمد كامل سعيد ان توجيه الإسئله المحرجه والسخيفه لاى شخص تُساهم فى خروج الحوار فى ثوب قشيب؟هل هكذا يكون الإعلام المسئول؟

 * شخصياً احمد الله كثيراً على إكتفاء امثال محمد كامل سعيد بكتابة الاعمده فقط رغم مايسببونه من (غثيان للقارئ)ولو انهم تمددوا نحو السلطات التحريره لحدثت الكارثه والطامه الكبرى للإعلام الرياضى

 *وأجد كامل العذر للصحافه الحمراء فى عدم الإستعانه بهذا القلم من جديد بعد عدة تجارب (فاشله)اثبتت ان هذا الرجل لايرى فى المريخ شيئاً جميلاً

 *ويتضح هذا الامر تماماً فى إستناكره لعبارة سيدا بانه(مرتاااح فى المريخ).وحديثه بان هذه العبارة تؤكد ان إعلامنا الرياضى لايزال (يحبو)فى عالم العمل الصحفى الإحترافى على حد تعبيره

 *ويبدو ان (الركض)تجاه العمل الصحفى الإحترافى فى عُرف محمد كامل سعيد يعنى الإفتراء على خلق الله والنيل منهم متى ماسنحت الفرصه وهو عين مايفعله هو.

 *واجمل مافى هذا الامر ان هيثم مصطفى كرار لايشغل باله بمثل هذه  الامور وكل همه يتركز حول خدمة المريخ.ويتعامل مع الترصد والإستهداف وفق ماجاء فى مُحكم التنزيل(وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا)صدق الله العظيم

 اخر الكلام

 الغرض مرض







جزاك الله كل خير محمود الدرديري . . . فشيتني و ريحتني في حناني بكشفك لمقاصد هذا الدعي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين الثنائي الخطير محمد النادر و أبوالبنات
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء / علم الدين هاشم

على المريخ ان يفكر فى قمة الدمازين !

اضاف المريخ ضيفه اهلى عطبره الى قائمة ضحاياه بعد الفوز عليه بهدفين وثلاث نقاط أمن بهم موقفه على الصدارة ومحافظا على الفارق الذى يفصله عن الهلال ,, ورغم ان الفوز على الاهلى جاء بمساعدة نيران صديقة ولكن تبقى سيطرة الفريق على الشوط الثانى وتسجيله للهدف الثانى شهادة ابراء ذمة لهذا الانتصار المستحق وتأكيد على جدارة الاحمر وتميزه عن الاخرين حتى لو غاب عن تشكيلته ثلاثة من العناصر الاساسية المؤثرة فى الهجوم والدفاع وهم كليتشى وامير كمال وعلى جعفر . 
بعد عبور الاهلى العطبراوى والتفوق عليه يصبح من واجب كروجر ومساعديه ان يفتحوا من الان صفحة نهائى كاس السودان فى الدمازين امام الند الحقيقى الهلال والتحضير الجيد للقمة المرتقبة املا فى الجمع بين الكاس و لقب الدورى الذى اصبح قريب جدا من العرضه جنوب ,, حيث لم يعد فى طريق المريخ اى عقبات يمكن ان تشكل خطورة تهدد موقفه وتسقطه من مقعد الصدارة , طالما ان كل خبراء التحليل يؤكدون على افضلية اهلى عطبره مقارنة ببقية الاندية الثلاثة التى ستلاعب المريخ فى الجولات الختامية وهى النيل واهلى مدنى واخيرا مريخ الفاشر . 
يحسب للكابتن برهان تيه شجاعته فى اداء مباراة مفتوحه امام المريخ وتقاسم الاداء الهجومى معه لاسيما فى الحصة الاولي التى دانت له فيها السيطرة والاستحواذ على الكره وتهديد مرمى المتالق اكرم الهادى فى اكثر من فرصة بينما اعتمد كروجر على اطراف الملعب فى صناعة الفرص واختصار الطريق فى الوصول الى مرمى الاهلى الا ان خطته لم تجد التنفيذ والتطبيق السليم فى وجود احمد الباشا الذى كان خارج الشبكه ولم يقدم المردود المطلوب منه بعكس زميله غاندى الذى كان متألقا كعادته خاصة فى اداء الواجبات الهجومية وسجل اعلى نسبة من الكرات المرسله لزملائه فى منطقة جزاء الاكسبيرس .
لانريد ان نظلم وسط المريخ وقائده هيثم مصطفى بعدم الفعالية و قلة صناعة الفرص الحقيقية لزملائه فى الهجوم اوليفيه وراجى ولكن من الواضح ان اعتماد كروجر فى الهجوم من الاطراف قلل من فعالية البرنس وحد من دوره فى تقديم المساندة الهجومية , الا ان البرنس بخبرته عاد فى الشوط الثانى متوهجا ونجح فى استعادة الزمام لوسط المريخ بدليل سيل الهجمات المتتالية على مرمى الاهلى وتتويج ذلك بالهدف الثانى الذى أمن فوز المريخ ومنحه انتزاع اغلى ثلاث نقاط من بين براثن افضل فريق متطور فى الدورة الثانية من الدورى الممتاز .
مرة اخرى يؤكد البرنس بان مدحه وثنائه على رمضان عجب ليس من باب المجاملة وانما هو تقييم صادق وواقعى ومنطقى يعكس مستوى اللاعب وعلى قدراته الهجومية ومهاراته الفردية التى يعرف كيف يوظفها لمصلحة فريقه ومتى يمكنه استخدامها , فقد استحق رمضان عجب جائزة نجومية المباراة والتى سبق وان حصل عليها فى مباريات سابقة كان فيها النجم الاول دون منازع , لهذا كان من الطبيعى ان يحتفظ به كروجر حتى نهاية اللقاء لادراكه بانه سيكون مفتاح الفوز الذى يمنح المريخ نقاط المباراة .
ولكن فى الوقت الذى نجد فيه رمضان عجب يتقدم بسرعة الصاروخ فى سلم النجومية وينال ثقة المدرب كروجر ويخطف اعجاب جماهير المريخ من مباراة الى اخرى , نجد فى المقابل ان زميله احمد الباشا يتراجع مستواه بدرجة كبيرة ويضع الكثير من علامات الاستفهام فى اذهان الجماهير التى لم تعرف عن الباشا مثل هذه السلبية فى الاداء والتى نتمنى ان لاتكون لها اى علاقة او ارتباط بما يكتب عنه هذه الايام بانه يفكرفى الانتقال من المريخ فاذا صح مثل هذا التفكير فهو يظلم نفسه قبل المريخ وجماهيره ,, كنا نتوقع ان يستفيد احمد الباشا من فرصة مشاركته كلاعب اساسي فى مباراة الامس ويقدم الاداء الذى يفيد المريخ ويثبت به احقيته فى المشاركة ولكنه مع الاسف كان ضيفا وعبئا ثقيلا على بقية زملائه وهو مانخشى ان يعيده من جديد الى دكة البدلاء خاصة وان سياسة كروجر فى الاختيار تقوم على الجاهزية وعطاء اللاعب وليس اسمه . 
عموما استحق المريخ الفوز ونال نجوم الاهلى احترام الجميع على روحهم الرياضية الراقيه والتى ساعدت الحكم ابوشنب على ادارة المباراة باقل مجهود .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*درر حمراء /// ود إبراهيم

عجب العجب 
خاص الاحمر الوهاج
اصبح المريخ قريبآ جدا من تحقيق اول القابه هذا الموسم واقترب من تحقيق لقب اكبر بطوله في السودان بعد ان حقق فوزآ مهمآ مهمآ وغاليآ علي حساب اقوي فريق في الدوري الأهلي عطبرة الذي قدم مباراة كبيرة رغم الخسارة واثبت ان المستوي الذي يقدمه حاليآ لم يأت من فراغ او وليد الصدفة وقد احسن نجم النجوم بدر الدين قلق قيادة هذا الفريق .
* وبالعودة للمباراة نقول ان كلا الفريقين إبتدأ المباراة بقوة وقد ادي المريخ شوطآ اول عادي وتقاسم الندية مع الأهلي . حتي ان الأهلي إمتلك المباراة افضل من المريخ في شوطها الأول بتحركات قلق من الوسط والتحركات المزعجة من ثنائي المقدمه سيف الدمازين ومحمد كوكو الذان ارهقا دفاع المريخ كثيرآ وقد بدأ كروجر المباراة بتشكيلة إضطرارية حيث لعب علاء يوسف في الدفاع إلي جانب ضفر ولعب راجي في المقدمة مكان كلتشي المصاب ورغم ذلك حقق المريخ الأهم رغم ان علاء الدين لعب اسوأ مباراة في تاريخة وغاب التجانس والتفاهم بينه ضفر والحارس اكرم فقد إصطدم بأكرم في إحدي الكرات مما يؤكد علي عدم التفاهم بينه والحارس وايضآ اكثر من إرتكاب المخالفات وفي إحدي المرات كاد يتسبب في ركلة جزاء ووقتها المريخ متقدمآ لهدف ولو إحتسبها الحكم كانت ستغير مجربات المباراة بالكامل .
اما ضفر فقد ادي مباراة كبيرة جدآ وإستطاع ان يغطي علي اخطاء علاء الدين وقد إعتمد المريخ علي الكرات المعكوسة ولكن قصر قامة ثنائي الهجوم راجي واوليفيه حال دون تشكيل الخطورة علي الأهلي ورغم ذلك جاء الهدف الأول من عكسية بله.جابر التي إرتقي لها رمضان عجب رأسية وحاول المدافع نادر خليفة تشتيتها ولكنه اودعها الشباك هدف اول للمريخ في بدايات المباراة وسار اللعب سجالآ بين الفريقين حتي اعلن قاضي الجولة نهاية الشوط الأول 
وفي الشوط الثاني الذي ادي فيه المريخ ادآء ممتازآ واصل المريخ إعتماده علي الكرات العكسية وإستطاع رمضان عجب ان يترجم كرة غاندي من ضربة ثابته حيث إستطاع رمضان متابعتها حتي اسكنها الشباك هدف ثاني 
* وواصل المريخ هجومه علي الاهلي الذي هدد مرمي المريخ كثيرآ وفي آخر المباراة إستطاع الأهلي ان يقود هجمه قوية جدآ إلا ان وقفة الطاهر الحاج حالت دون ولوجها المرمي حيث ابعدها من خط المرمي بعد ان تخطت الحارس اكرم وبعد ذلك اطلق الحكم صافرته معلنأ نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ علي اهلي عطبرة ليرتفع بنقاطه إلي 54 نقطه .

درر نهائية 
* واصل رمضان عجب مشوار التألق واثبت انه خير خليفة لفيصل العجب واثبت انه الأفصل بالمريخ فقد احرز الهدف الثاني وتسبب في الهدف الأول واثبت صدق حديث هيثم مصطفي الذي قال بأن رمضان عجب افضل لاعب سوداني وقد واصل العجب إحراز الأهداف ووصل للرقم سبعه ولم بغيب عن التسجيل إلا في مباراة واحده فقط بأمر التحكيم 
لم يقدم هيثم مصطفي الأداة المتوقع منه في مباراة الامس حيث قدم مباراة بدون طعم ولا لون ولا رائحة وقد نجد له العذر لأن كروجر إعتمد عاي العكسيات بالأطراف
* قدم علاء الدين واحدة من اسوأ مبارياته في عالم المستديرة ووضح ان الخانه التي لعب لها اثرت علي مستواه حيث لم يشارك منذ زمن بعيد في الدفاع .
* رغم غيابه منذ فترة طويلة جدا عن المباريات الا ان بله جابر قدم مستوى مميز جدأ ولعب بمزاج عالي وقاد هجمات خطرة وبكفي ان ألهدف الاول جاء من عكسيته لرمضان عجب وساعده الباشا الذي لم يلعب بمستواه الحقيقي ووضح تأثره بالتوقف الطويل .
* في الوسط لعب باسكال وحيدآ في المحور واجاد ولم يهاجم كثيرآ وإستطاع ان يغطي علي اخطاء علاء يوسف قي الدفاع 
*ايضآ تحرك راجي عبد العاطي كثيرآ ورغم انه لعب في الهجوم ولكنه تحرك في جميع انحاء الملعب وساهم في الدفاع وساند الوسط كثيرآ .
* وتحرك اوليفيه بصورة جيده رغم انه لم يحرز اي هدف
* وضح تأثر المريخ بغياب كلتشي حيث إعتمد المريخ علي العكسيات التي لم تجد من ييستفيد منها بإعتبار ان كلتشي خطير في الكرات العكسية خاصة وان ثنائي الهجوم كانا قصار القامة.
* لا ننسي المجهود الكبير الذي قدمه غاندي علي الطرف الايسر الذي يؤكد كل يوم انه لاعب كبير والتجديد له مطلوب
عمومأ اعاد المريخ الصدارة من جديد واصبح قريبآ جدا من اللقب بنسبة كبيرة ولو فاز المريخ في المبا اة القادمة امان النيل في الحصاحيصا فسنبارك له اللقب حينها لان المباراتين الاخيرتين سهلة نوعآ ما كونها تلعب بالقلعة الحمراء .
* رغم ان النجيل تحسن كثيرآ عن ما كان عليه في مباراة الموردة إلا انه كان اسواء ما في المباراة 
* عقد الكثيرين آمالهم علي اهلي عطبرة لكي يعطل المريخ ولكن هيهات إنه المربخ إنه الزعيم والصدارة تعرف اهلها جيدا 
ولانه الزعيم فقد اراد ان يفرح رعاياه قليلآ بالصدارة فأهداها للهلال يومأ واحدا حتي يفرح إلا انها ابت إلا ان تأتي إلي اصحابها لانها مفصله للزعماء فقط 
* فوز مستحق وصدارة بجدارة وسنعانق اللقب بحرارة
* الدوري إقترب بنسبة كبيرة جدآ والباقي مباراة النيل في الحصاحيصا وبعدها سنبارك الدوري للمريخ 
* اثبت كروجر انه من افضل المدربين الذين عملو في المريخ وهو يقود المريخ من فوز إلي فوز ومستوي الأحمر يتحسن من مباراة لاخري .
* علي الأهله ان يبنو امالهم علي النيل حتي يوقف قطار الاحمر رغم ان قطار الأحمر لا يتوقف ويدهس كل من يجده امامه.
* نحن لا نعتمد علي غيرنا للفوز بالدوري ولكن الأهله الآن يعتمدون علي فرق الدوري لتوقف المريخ وحتي لو فرز الهلال في مبارياته المتبقبة بعشره اهداف لن يفوز باللقب.
عمومآ نبارك لنا النقاط والدوري ونتمني التوفيق للأحمر في مباراته القادمه اما النيل في الحصاحيصا الثلاثاء القادم بإستاد ألحصاحيصا

آخر درة
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدغة عقرب النعمان

الاسد ملك الوفاء والقناعة قبل الشجاعة

شريط فيديو اطلعت عليه فى النت استدعى فى دواخلى الخيال المسرحى فوجدت نفسى اسبح مع مسلسل غريب بطله الاسد دفع بى لان اقارن بينه وبين جنسى الانسان فكان الخاسر نحن سلالة ادم.
منذ الصغر ننظر للاسد باعتباره ملك القوة والشجاعة مقارنة مع كل فصائل المخلوقات حتى ان الانسان عندما يريد ان يفاخر بشجاعته يشبه نفسه بالاسد بل عندما يتحدث المنافقون عن شخص لمصلحة يزايدون باطلاق لقب الاسد عليه لاشباع غروره .
هكذا ننظر للاسد ولكن ما شهدته فى هذا الفيديو كشف الى اى مدى نظلم الاسد عندما نشبه الانسان القوى بانه اسد لان الاسد لا يستخدم قوته الا عندما يتعرض لخطر او عندما يبلغ مرحلة من الجوع تفرض عليه ان يلتقط فريسة يشبع بها بطنه ولكنه ليس عدوانيا ولايعتدى على اى فريسة طالما انه ليس بحاجة
للطعام بينما الانسان القوى ايا كان مصدر قوته فهو عدوانى على الضعيف وانه مهما امتلأت بطنه وشبع فانه يطمع فى المزيد من الطعام على حساب الضعيف لانه لا يشبع لهذا شتان بين قوة الاسد وقوة الانسان ومن الظلم ان نشبه الانسان الذى يسخر قوته للظلم والذى لا يشبع مهما امتلات بطنه بالاسد. لهذا نشهد العالم اليوم تحت قبضة الاقوياء على كل المستويات وكيف ان الضعاف هم ضحايا هذه القوة حيث من النادر ان تجد قويا يحترم حقوق الضعفاء.
قد يندهش البعض ما الذى دفع بى للغوص فى هذه الخصائص التى تمتع بها الاسد وماعلاقة هذا بالفيديو الذى شهدته فى النت ولكن ما كشفه لى الفيديو ان الاسد يتمتع رغم قوته بالوفاء حافظا للجميل ولعل هذا ما يضيف اليه مزيدا من التميزو على الانسان قليل الوفاء والذى يسرف فى الغدر والخيانة .
هذا الفيديو وثق لامراة رعت فى منزلها اسدا صغيرا اطعمته ورعته وربته كما تربى اطفالها الى ان كبر الا انه عندما بلغ مرحلة متقدمة من الكبر والقوة رفضت السلطة لهذه المرأة ان تبقى الاسدفى منزلها خوفا عليها و سلامة الاخرين لهذا اخذته عنوة واودعته قفصا فى حديقة الحيوان ليعيش حبيسا خلف القضبان وهو الذى عاش حرا طليقا فى بيت صاحبته التى رعته.
وبع فترة من الفراق الذى فرض على الاسد والمراة التى رعته قامت المرأة بزيارة لحديقة الحيوان لرؤية الاسد الذى كان وقتها حبيسا خلف القضبان فلما بلغت القفص الذى يحبس فيه وقفت خلف القضبان تنظر اليه وكانت المفاجاءة انه اندفع نحوها واخرج زراعيه من وراء القضبان واحتضن المرأة وعانقها عناقا حارا ويحنى راسه اجلالا لها كأنه يخفى دموع الفرح التى تناثرت من عينية وتواصل هذا المشهد المؤثر لبضع دقائق فكان مشهدا رائعا لا يصدقه عقل مما يؤكد وفاء الاسد لمن احبه ورعاه وكانت المراة مستسلمة له غبير مرعوبة كانها تعلم كيف سيستقبلها الاسد الذى اصبح ضخما يثير منظره الرعب الا انه فى حضرة من ربته كان حملا وديعا.
وتشاء الصدف ان اشهد فى النت مشهدا مناقضا لاسد يسحب واحدا من عمال السيرك ويدفعه داخل القفص ويعتدى علية بوحشية مما اضطر رجال الشرطة لان يطلقوا عليه ثلاثة طلقات سقط على اثرها لتجرى اسعافات الرجل الذى تعرض للاعتداء بوحشية وهو مسلك لا بد ان يكون وراءه ما دفع بهذا الاسد ولابد انه تعرض لسوء معاملة وتجنى من هذا الرجل وكانه كان يسترد حقا سلبه له هذا الرجل .
هكذا كان المشهدان يمثلان نموذجان مختلفان يكشفان الكثير من خصائص الاسد.
فيابنى ادم كفوا عن التشبه بالاسد وظلمه اذ ليس بين الانسان والاسد اى وجه شبه فالاول عدوانى يوظظف قواه لظلم الضعفاء واكل حقوقهم كما انه عديم الوفاء وان كان ما يستحق ان نشبه الانسان به فانه الثعلب بكل المقاييس ولكنه باى حال ليس اسدا فالاسد بريئ من تهمة التشبه بالانسان.
اما الاسود فى الرياضة فحدث ولا حرج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ثنائي الابداع محمد النادر وابو البنات
الله يقويكم يارائعين

*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين محمد النادر ... ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*كيف يكون للمريخ 54 والهلال 51ويكون الفارق نقطتين؟
*

----------


## المريود

*على المريخ ان يفكر فى قمة الدمازين !
عذرا استاذ علم الدين ...
لم يحن الوقت بعد للتفكير في مباراة الدمازين ... 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*من هنا وهناك- هيثم صديق

صداة بقلم الرصاص

هل يمكن حمل الثلج في الجيب
الهلالاب يفعلون ذلك
هل يشرب احد من رهاب
الهلالاب يريدون ذلك
هل يكتب احد علي الماء
الهلالاب يخطون ذلك 
والمحصلة هي 
ثلج ذائب 
سراب خداع
امواج ضاحكة
الصدارة امانة عند الهلال
حاجة ما حقتو يعني
زي الزول الشادي بدلة جارو
سائق عربية المصلحة 
ساكن ايجار
واعاد المريخ الامور الي نصابها
قام الهلال بدور الالفة كما يجب
حتي جاء الاستاذ
قالوا ود العم بوقف السيرة
المريخ بوقف فرحة الصدارة
مؤقتا دي ما مفهومة والا شنو
بالاحمر بالاصفر اصدارة حمراء
الصدارة جمرة
ما بتتمسك طوالي الا لكلس شايل كاس من بره
ولا يوجد من يسمي بذلك غير مريخ السعد
ممكن المريخ ينقص
لكن صدارته تامة
وبطن الدماعة طامة
رمضان واهداف كل يوم
رمضان قون
رمضان عجب
عوض العجب
العجب في المريخ زي القياصرة
ولعلهم سيكونون مثل الابراهومات
تاني حا تكون عندنا البطولة العجبية
ودي لبطل الدوري
مش زي البطولة العربية لبطل الدورة الاولي
بالله من الزمن داك وهم لا يحق لهم
ولا حق لهم
صدارة باطل
تحصيل حاصل
زي الكمساري لما يركب في كرسي السواق
الناس تنهر فيه عشان يتحرك
وهو فرحااان
فاكر نفسو السواق
بعد شوية تلقاه نزل 
وركب المريخ
اقصد السواق
..................
تاثر اداء امريخ بالنقص
خصوصا في منطقة الدفاع
فظهرت ثغرات واضحى 
غطي عليها اكرم بتالق معتاد
وكان اهلي عطبرة يستحق الاشادة
انهزم من المريخ بهدفين فقط
ولو كان كتشي موجودا لارتفعت الغلة
بدلا من هذا القليل
الذي لم يبعد غل المنتظرين
المنتظرين نانسي عجرم في قناة اقرأ
سيطول بهم الانتظار
والدوري قال عايز يقرأ
رفض خطبتهم
................................
راجي والباشا قل مردودهما عن سابق
فلا الباشا مارس اختراقه
وا راجي عاد بمجهوده
.......................
عاء الدين اثبت انه جوكر
فهو يلعب في المحور وفي خانة الليبرو
وفوق ذك سبب شكاوي
.................................
غاندي لا يظهر الا عند الضربات الثابتة
وعكسياته عشوائية
...........................
سيدا كالمعتاد سيد الاسياد
يخيط لبهجة ثوبا بابرة و(ايت)
................................
قالت صحيفة حبيب البلد امس
قم للهلال ووفه التبجيلا
كاد الهلال ان يكون البرازيلا
ولعلها
قم يا الهلال واترك التاجيلا
المقصورة للمريخ فالزم النجيلة
................................
هدف الشغيل كتب للعجب
نقول الشغيل لاننا لا نعرف اسم الذي احرز هدفا في مرماه من اهلي عطبرة
واهو اشهر زول بجيب قون في قونو بنجيب اسمو
............................
الصدارة في العمارة
هذا هو اسم الفيلم المعروض هذه الايام
....................
تغلب واحد تغلب ستة 
انت ياكا انت
وصيف يا ظريف
.........................
مرات يجيك رصيد بالغلط
بعديه يجيك تلفون يقو انه صاحب ارصيد
تعم شنو يعني
تضطر ترجع الرصيد لصاحبه
الهلال رجع الرصيد
بقي علي الرشيد
..........................
الحكم اب شنب والمريخ اب شنب
امس رجع اب شنب
.............................
وهيبة يا المريخ هيبة يا النجمة
نجمة العز يا سماحة







*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

كيف يكون للمريخ 54 والهلال 51ويكون الفارق نقطتين؟




كلامك سليم ياعزالدين
من 23 مباراة فاز 15 وتعادل في 7 ليكون الاجمالي 52 نقطة
*

----------

